# Please post pictures of how you decorated around your airport entrance!



## brewsterlatte (Apr 9, 2020)

I need inspiration! Not gonna “steal” any ideas or whatever, just really need help getting my creative juices flowin’  (and i just love seeing other people’s towns)


----------



## Lilette (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## DewDrops (Apr 9, 2020)

Lilette said:


> View attachment 236398



Dang, that's beautiful Q-Q


----------



## moonshi (Apr 9, 2020)

Lilette said:


> View attachment 236398


That is beautiful!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Here is mine:


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2020)

Lilette said:


> View attachment 236398


Lucky! your Townhall is straight ahead haha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020






For me it's an event center. The current event is Alice in wonderland: Easter tea party (mouthful)


----------



## Lilette (Apr 9, 2020)

Zura said:


> Lucky! your Townhall is straight ahead haha


 I restarted for 20+ hours because I wanted the dock and hall to matchup and also have Cherries.


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 9, 2020)

Lilette said:


> View attachment 236398


How beautiful! Are you gonna change the decor with the seasons/holidays?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



moonshi said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> ...


Oh that is just so pretty, I loooove the resident services right behind 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Zura said:


> Lucky! your Townhall is straight ahead haha
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> ...


How fun!! What a creative idea. Would love to see your future event setups!


----------



## kiketasu (Apr 9, 2020)

So mine is like this, a small bicycle parking area at the right side and the entrance to the campsite to the left.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lilette said:


> View attachment 236398


Wowie Zowie! I'd probably never achieve that talent, even if I tried.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 9, 2020)

wow, you guys already have like fully finsihed towns and i havent even started. im trying to get my dreamies first
my map is more open/natural and less compact/fancy. i personally dont like the huge amounts of waterfalls people use


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lilette said:


> View attachment 236398


Wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 9, 2020)

The dock leads to the corner of Main Street (to the left) which is the town hall and shopping district, and the Avenue (forward) which leads to the museum. The residential streets are to the right. There isn't much other than a welcome sign and a clock to show visitors the local time.


----------



## popstar (Apr 9, 2020)

here is my entrance!


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 9, 2020)

These are all so beautiful! Mine is still too basic but I'll post later once I've made more progress.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m putting an outdoor coffee cafe in front of my airport. I’ve got the tables but I don’t have the coffee part ready.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 9, 2020)

It has taken me this long to realise that not everyone has an airport entrance that lines up _exactly _with their town hall. Seriously. The two grid spaces for the town hall door are on the same x-axis level and my airport entrance 2 grid spaces


----------



## kiketasu (Apr 9, 2020)

Foxxie said:


> The dock leads to the corner of Main Street (to the left) which is the town hall and shopping district, and the Avenue (forward) which leads to the museum. The residential streets are to the right. There isn't much other than a welcome sign and a clock to show visitors the local time.
> 
> View attachment 236549


Simple and clean, very nice ^^


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 9, 2020)

Holy crap these are all so pretty! My town is not that far along yet so as of right now I only have that wooden signpost that points in a few directions (not sure what it's called) and some flowers. When I unlock terraforming I plan on making a path to the plaza but other than that I don't really any concrete plans yet.


----------



## Marte (Apr 9, 2020)

Wow! These are all beautifully made! ♥_♥


----------



## vicutie (Apr 9, 2020)

moonshi said:


> That is beautiful!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> ...



Omg I LOVE this  Where did you get that pagoda? It's so beautiful


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 9, 2020)

kiketasu said:


> So mine is like this, a small bicycle parking area at the right side and the entrance to the campsite to the left. View attachment 236531



that’s so cute! What a perfect area to put that!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Foxxie said:


> The dock leads to the corner of Main Street (to the left) which is the town hall and shopping district, and the Avenue (forward) which leads to the museum. The residential streets are to the right. There isn't much other than a welcome sign and a clock to show visitors the local time.
> 
> View attachment 236549


Ooo purdy, I love the clock there.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



popstar said:


> View attachment 236570
> here is my entrance!


Wow, breathtaking! I love that your resident services is peaking out straight ahead- lucky!


----------



## LilyLynne (Apr 9, 2020)

The Pagoda comes from Gulliver


----------



## Jas (Apr 9, 2020)

i love this thread, i've been struggling with ideas because i made the mistake of picking a resident services that's a LITTLE off center from the dock lmao


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 9, 2020)

these all are great but can't replicate because I decided to put 2 villager houses directly in front of the airport lol


----------



## mocha. (Apr 9, 2020)

So much creativity!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 9, 2020)

Yours are all really good, here's mine c:


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2020)

Bunnii said:


> Yours are all really good, here's mine c:


Really like the bright colors! Those blue flowers really pop haha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



mocha. said:


> So much creativity!


I thank Nintendo for giving us the platform to do so! This is what happens when you stop complaining and start counting the blessings


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh my love seeing so many wonderful ideas. I have to move one of my villagers house before I set up anything fun by my airport. I have been working on other stuff but it is on my list. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 9, 2020)

Bunnii said:


> Yours are all really good, here's mine c:


Aww that looks absolutely lovely! I love the purple! Where do you get those white plants by the lamps? (I can’t recall the name of them from NL )


----------



## TastyBells (Apr 9, 2020)

Shipping and receiving for Hawkins island. Long day at work.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 9, 2020)

_Man this makes me regret not restarting till I get a town plaza that lines up with the airport entrance haha. :'^]_

There's so many amazing entrances here! It's great to get inspired by each other's creativity.


----------



## InkFox (Apr 9, 2020)

I didn't even know you could have the plaza lined up with the entrance. That's nice !
Here's mine.


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 9, 2020)

TastyBells said:


> Shipping and receiving for Hawkins island. Long day at work.


Ooooo I love this!!! Really cool idea!


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 9, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> _Man this makes me regret not restarting till I get a town plaza that lines up with the airport entrance haha. :'^]_
> 
> There's so many amazing entrances here! It's great to get inspired by each other's creativity.



I really like seeing what people do with the plazas that don't line up - but are close to the airport.

That's how mine currently is and I love seeing the ideas, plus I think it looks less.. "perfect" or uniform, I guess?

They are all really lovely though!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2020)

SweetSpark said:


> I really like seeing what people do with the plazas that don't line up - but are close to the airport.
> 
> That's how mine currently is and I love seeing the ideas, plus I think it looks less.. "perfect" or uniform, I guess?
> 
> They are all really lovely though!




Always a bright side haha! Sometimes it's better to be less symmetrical to look more natural.

Anyone plan on making their airport look like an actual airport with luggage, security and stuff?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 9, 2020)

Bunnii said:


> Yours are all really good, here's mine c:


This is amazing~ I love how the plaza lines up with your airport.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 9, 2020)

Photo to my entrance. 
Sorry, but every time I try to upload I get told there is a server error... on mobile. =/


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 9, 2020)

Zura said:


> Always a bright side haha! Sometimes it's better to be less symmetrical to look more natural.
> 
> Anyone plan on making their airport look like an actual airport with luggage, security and stuff?



Yeah, I want a nice done up town - but not so even or symmetrical, its hard to explain! 

Lmao, an airport theme would be the most obvious idea yet I had not even thought of it. 
I don't think I have seen a luggage item yet! I bet it would look super cute.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's mine
Server error won't let me upload to the thread


----------



## lieryl (Apr 10, 2020)

after seeing everyone’s i’ve definitely been doing it wrong lol
here it is!
it’s so simple T^T


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 10, 2020)

lieryl said:


> after seeing everyone’s i’ve definitely been doing it wrong lol
> here it is!
> it’s so simple T^T


Not too simple at all! Looks like it took a lot of time and effort  Very cool!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020





here’s mine so far! thanks for getting me inspired guys


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 10, 2020)

Since unlocking terraforming I've completely gotten rid of all this though!


----------



## Jadeypop (Apr 10, 2020)

this is mine so far, i will be adding more stuff at the end of the pathway but i'm not 100% sure what to do with it yet, maybe a fountain or something ^^


----------



## Mello (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Dormire (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2020)

I mean, this was the best I could come up with. I think it looks too good to give up on.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 13, 2020)

my island is a whole town! it's almost complete but here's what you'll see the moment you got out of the airport.







Spoiler: more pics


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 14, 2020)

after looking through a few of these im now super upset my town hall doesnt line up with my airport :')


----------



## Apollyna (Apr 14, 2020)

Mine is really bright and cheerful, with two ferocious paper tigers keeping watch for rascals! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247281927444291584


----------



## Splinter (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Loriii (Apr 14, 2020)

Removed.


----------



## popstar (Apr 15, 2020)

wanted to post an update of my airport entrance! unfortunately it's night time, i'll update / edit again tomorrow with a daytime picture


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 16, 2020)

Here's mines.
Nothing really special about it.
Planning to fix it up more.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 16, 2020)

My entrance is super simple compared to everybody else's. This was it when it was dressed up for Bunny Day. I have some more paths down now, but they are going to be taken away soon when I start re-doing my island after I terraform it a bit. Maybe I'll take a better-updated picture of it before I mess with it so I can have a progress photo!


----------



## Figment (Apr 16, 2020)

There are so many lovely entrances here! So inspirational! So many great things.

I feel so dumb though. I placed my museum and Nook's Cranny right at my airport entrance when I started. I moved the museum but now I have to move the shop.


----------

